# Anyone working at the NPCC facility in Abu Dhabi or in close proximity?



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

If there is anyone here who ideally works at the NPCC facility in Mussafah or in the immediate vicinity, I have a couple of questions about the area that I would like some help with through PM.

Help appreciated in advance!


----------

